# Fairfax



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi has anyone managed to import from Fairfax.com? I know my clinic said they do not have permission to import from them


----------



## Jessk9 (Oct 5, 2008)

I didnt import from Fairfax but I imported from Xytex in USA. I think ive read somewhere about clinics not being able to import from Fairfax because they pay their donors above whats allowed by the HFEA rules or something like that   

Good Luck with your tx & finding a donor  

Jess


----------

